# Rush Run Lake...



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of going out to Rush Run this weekend. Has anyone been there before? I need to know if they have a good boat ramp because I have a 20 foot bass boat. I know they only allow electric motors, but that won't be a problem. The lake is only like 60 acres if that. Thanks for any info on this fishery, Skip


----------



## BuckeyeBoy (Apr 23, 2004)

Rush Run had new ramps built just a couple of years ago. They are excellent. It is a strange little lake. It has so much standing timber in parts of it that it can be hard to fish but...that is were the big ones live. It has an excellent amount of large bluegills also.
Have fun.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool, sounds like a good flippin lake. Is it anything like Caesars Creek when you so standing timber? Thanks again, Skip



BuckeyeBoy said:


> Rush Run had new ramps built just a couple of years ago. They are excellent. It is a strange little lake. It has so much standing timber in parts of it that it can be hard to fish but...that is were the big ones live. It has an excellent amount of large bluegills also.
> Have fun.


----------



## BuckeyeBoy (Apr 23, 2004)

Just imagine the standing timber at CC and multiply it by ten. There is also lots of trees just under the water level so be careful not to get stuck on one.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Holy crap...lol...I wonder if I could find any pictures on the net...this sounds like a flippin' paradise...do you usually catch them fairly deep or next to the shore line? I heard there are some lunkers there. 



BuckeyeBoy said:


> Just imagine the standing timber at CC and multiply it by ten. There is also lots of trees just under the water level so be careful not to get stuck on one.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

Can it be fished from the bank. I have thought about going out there before but would hate to drive for an hour and then not be able to fish.


----------



## BuckeyeBoy (Apr 23, 2004)

I usually do my best pitching a jig (or worm). I was there two weeks ago and did my best with a black/blue chatterbaitworking in about 6-10 fow. It is a fun little lake to fish.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I did find a pic on the net. It doesn't look to be bank fishing friendly from what I saw, but you never know. I'd say bringing out a boat is probably the best deal.



hornswaggled said:


> Can it be fished from the bank. I have thought about going out there before but would hate to drive for an hour and then not be able to fish.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

A chatterbait eh...never used that before...I might have to get a few and test them out...I usually do my best fishing with tubes, lizards, crankbaits, and spinnerbaits. What was the biggest fish you caught?



BuckeyeBoy said:


> I usually do my best pitching a jig (or worm). I was there two weeks ago and did my best with a black/blue chatterbaitworking in about 6-10 fow. It is a fun little lake to fish.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes they have good ramps and actually they allow up to a 10HP motor on the lake. Lots of timber, big gills, med bass. 

Bank fishing can be tough, you have a limited area that is accessible for bank fishing... you really need a boat to fish this lake unless you are going for the trout release or cats.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

That sounds like a good deal. I only heard about this lake a week ago. Does it get much pressure?



dig_doug_l said:


> Yes they have good ramps and actually they allow up to a 10HP motor on the lake. Lots of timber, big gills, med bass.
> 
> Bank fishing can be tough, you have a limited area that is accessible for bank fishing... you really need a boat to fish this lake unless you are going for the trout release or cats.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

dig_doug_l said:


> Yes they have good ramps and actually they allow up to a 10HP motor on the lake. Lots of timber, big gills, med bass.


Um, Rush Run is an ELECTRIC MOTOR ONLY lake. Unless the DNR has changed that and failed to update their info on the website about it.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

shuvlhed1 said:


> Um, Rush Run is an ELECTRIC MOTOR ONLY lake. Unless the DNR has changed that and failed to update their info on the website about it.


Um, Rush Run is a 10 HP motor lake and you are correct, the DNR website is inccorect. There are 3 signs posted by the parking lot and ramp, each one stating 10 HP max...

But thanks for your insight...


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

usamarshal said:


> That sounds like a good deal. I only heard about this lake a week ago. Does it get much pressure?


No it doesn't get much pressure, except for during the week or two following the trout release. Usually there is maybe one or two groups fishing the banks, and maybe one boat one the lake... 

But you better watch out suamarshal, they only have a 2 tire limit in the parking lot..lol...


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Shoot, I'm in trouble then...lol...glad to hear the lake doesn't get much pressure. I like that because its a smaller lake. Don't want people destroying a good looking resource like I've seen in the pics. 



dig_doug_l said:


> No it doesn't get much pressure, except for during the week or two following the trout release. Usually there is maybe one or two groups fishing the banks, and maybe one boat one the lake...
> 
> But you better watch out suamarshal, they only have a 2 tire limit in the parking lot..lol...


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

10 HP lake if you don't mind replacing props. The lake has so many trees just under the water. JUST A REMINDER THOUGH!!! That dove season starts Friday 9/1 and it might sound like a baby war zone....lol.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

That doesn't bother me at all...just as long as I don't get mistaken for the dove...lol...



Nightprowler said:


> 10 HP lake if you don't mind replacing props. The lake has so many trees just under the water. JUST A REMINDER THOUGH!!! That dove season starts Friday 9/1 and it might sound like a baby war zone....lol.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

I use a 9.9 HP motor and an electric on Rush Run. There are a lot of stumps, but the lake is so small, it's not like you're going to really wind up your motor anyway. You just have to look out for them...I've never had a problem, bounced off a couple of them, but never any damage to the prop.

The dove hunt is a controlled hunt, which doesn't start until noon, and the four fields that are designated for hunting are each at least about a half mi + away from the lake...


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, I figure I'll just use my trolling motor...it has 5 different speeds for me to run on...if worse comes to worse I'll just fire up my 200 hp Evinrude if I have too......lol



dig_doug_l said:


> I use a 9.9 HP motor and an electric on Rush Run. There are a lot of stumps, but the lake is so small, it's not like you're going to really wind up your motor anyway. You just have to look out for them...I've never had a problem, bounced off a couple of them, but never any damage to the prop.
> 
> The dove hunt is a controlled hunt, which doesn't start until noon, and the four fields that are designated for hunting are each at least about a half mi + away from the lake...


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

You absolutely can bank fish this lake. There are trails around the lake, but be prepared to walk a good ways to get to the back of the lake where the serious timber is. I actually wade out knee or waist deep and keep cool when it's hot out, plus it gets me past some of the downed timber around the edges. I do fairly decent up there with LM. Spinners work well, not much of a worm man. So much under the water, stay away from anything with trebles...


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Good to hear that you do pretty well with largemouth. Whats the biggest one you've caught out of there?



fishNbutler said:


> You absolutely can bank fish this lake. There are trails around the lake, but be prepared to walk a good ways to get to the back of the lake where the serious timber is. I actually wade out knee or waist deep and keep cool when it's hot out, plus it gets me past some of the downed timber around the edges. I do fairly decent up there with LM. Spinners work well, not much of a worm man. So much under the water, stay away from anything with trebles...


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

I have heard both sides: but haven't heard from anyone that actually bank fishes there much. I wasn't going to head out there, but i think that i will now. again thanks alot. 




fishNbutler said:


> You absolutely can bank fish this lake. There are trails around the lake, but be prepared to walk a good ways to get to the back of the lake where the serious timber is. I actually wade out knee or waist deep and keep cool when it's hot out, plus it gets me past some of the downed timber around the edges. I do fairly decent up there with LM. Spinners work well, not much of a worm man. So much under the water, stay away from anything with trebles...


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

There are actually 5 Controlled Hunt fields, but all are clear of the lake. The Controlled Hunt is only for the first 3 days, then you can hunt where you please.... and some hunt near WATER!


----------



## stonehands (Apr 20, 2005)

I've always managed to catch at least one largemouth bankfishing there. I've never been skunked on this little lake in my 20 or so trips there, it's pretty productive lake but I never had anything over about 3 lbs, though I've heard that there are huge bass in there


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Nightprowler said:


> There are actually 5 Controlled Hunt fields, but all are clear of the lake. The Controlled Hunt is only for the first 3 days, then you can hunt where you please.... and some hunt near WATER!


The doves were flying, I went Fri and Sat. After the first 3 days, they place is pretty much shot out and the doves avoid it. They usually take around 1200 doves Friday and 600 - 700 Saturday. I would guess this is about what they did this year based on Friday and Sat. 

I don't think too many people will be dove hunting after Monday...Also, I think the guys Nightprowler sees hunting by the water are DUCK hunting. Teal season just opened Saturday for a couple weeks. After Sept 15 or so you should be clear of most bird hunters until around mid October...Pretty much the same week they do the trout release.

Last year was hilarious  , there were 2 groups of duck hunters trying to call in the few stray ducks flying by on Sat following Thursday's trout release. Needless to say with about 50 or so people trout fishing, the ducks weren't too cooperative. I spoke to the DNR Friday and they said the trout release is scheduled for pretty much the same day this year...


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, went out to Rush Run Lake for some bass fishing Sunday. Only had one bite the whole day and she got off...probably only about a pound. The small lake looks like a perfect bass habitat, but the fishing didn't really impress me. Tried everything, jigs, tubes, crankbaits, spinnerbaits, reaction baits, finesse baits, slow and fast retrieves...just no luck that day...if I go back hopefully I'll have some better luck. I did catch a nice 4 pounder yesterday, of which I'll provide a picture of. Also, are pike common this far south? 



usamarshal said:


> I'm thinking of going out to Rush Run this weekend. Has anyone been there before? I need to know if they have a good boat ramp because I have a 20 foot bass boat. I know they only allow electric motors, but that won't be a problem. The lake is only like 60 acres if that. Thanks for any info on this fishery, Skip


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

usamarshal said:


> Only had one bite the whole day and she got off...probably only about a pound.


usamarshal, sorry to hear about your luck. It does take a few times to learn how to fish this lake. Pig & Jigs have worked for me in the past along with rubber crawlers in diff colors. Lots of structure, jigging works well too - bucktails tipped with live bait and even spoon jigs.  

There's not too many pike around here unless you go to one of the bigger rivers and then there's a few.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I fished that lake once in a boat, and it was a s-l-o-w day. I think we ended up landing one gill and one small bass. When you pull up to that place, you'd swear it's the best bass hole in the world.


----------

